# We took Reserve Champion!



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats, so sorry to hear about the politics thing, happens all the time though....not fair, sounds like you did great, so you should be proud regardless.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

congrats! sounds like a fun weekend! =]


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a fun weekend.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks MIEventer!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you. I am very proud of us. I think we will be a good team, hopefully for years to come.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB! I hate horse show politics. It's kind of a dead give away when the judge will come up and chit chat with a competator after handing off his card to the ring stew. and go figure they get first?! :O I wonder who saw that coming lol anyways the point is you two worked very hard and should be very proud! did you get any piccys we can drool over??


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Dartanion, sadly they put my classes in the indoor arena again this time, which makes it impossible to get good action shots. Even the prof. photographer took horrible photos. I only have this one of us after getting our reserve ribbon:


----------

